# Visiting Parents



## RAW (Jun 10, 2020)

I would really like to visit my elderly parents who live 300 + Miles away
I understand that I cannot stay overnight at their home but I see nothing wrong in myself and my partner driving our van to theirs and staying in the Van
This is as isolatory as us staying at Home and then visiting with my Parents and My Sister who also live close and meeting them in their respective gardens.
Has anyone done anything like this ?
TIA


----------



## jeanette (Jun 10, 2020)

I don’t really see why not as you say you’ll not be staying overnight me personally I don’t see why not as long as your in your own house at night


----------



## RAW (Jun 10, 2020)

jeanette said:


> I don’t really see why not as you say you’ll not be staying overnight me personally I don’t see why not as long as your in your own house at night


Intention is to be in our Van to sleep as it is so far from where we live


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> I would really like to visit my elderly parents who live 300 + Miles away
> I understand that I cannot stay overnight at their home but I see nothing wrong in myself and my partner driving our van to theirs and staying in the Van
> This is as isolatory as us staying at Home and then visiting with my Parents and My Sister who also live close and meeting them in their respective gardens.
> *Has anyone done anything like this ?*
> TIA



Yes, Cummings.

Just go for it, lockdown has all but disappeared anyway. I wouldn't have said this two weeks ago but there seems less and less people observing the rules these days, so one more [you] wouldn't make any difference.

I would still not support wilding though......yet.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Whatever you choose to do, don't post about it!


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

See page 3. So not returning home would be illegal.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 10, 2020)

If necessary you could justify it by saying it was necessary for their mental health.
I guess you might be stopped on the journey as they can check where you live...I would think that some sort of good excuse would be useful in order to avoid a possible fine....
I do think that elderly parents should be an exception if there are no other relatives nearby.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

I personally would just do it as you say stay in your van I know a lot on here will poopoo it but if that is the only way you can visit your parents I think we are beyond the point of people crying about contaminating petrol stations and what if you breakdown on route and putting a strain on emergency services, as long as  you are mindful about Interacting with others on route then just do it.
take a dud battery with you swap on arrival at your parents if you get the knock you have broken down and are getting your battery charged .


----------



## witzend (Jun 10, 2020)

Only thing that could throw a spanner in the works is If you get reported by neighbours see what have been happening to Cummings family now getting reported for every thing


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 10, 2020)

It would be a shame if the van wouldn't start at 2200hrs when you were going to head home.

Try it again in the morning, you never know  Before bothering the nice man at the AA


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> It would be a shame if the van wouldn't start at 2200hrs when you were going to head home.
> 
> Try it again in the morning, you never know  Before bothering the nice man at the AA


It's a Mercedes Sprinter.  won't have to fake breaking down


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, my sprinter was the most reliable thing I've ever had. But it was 1996 vintage....


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

witzend said:


> Only thing that could throw a spanner in the works is If you get reported by neighbours see what have been happening to Cummings family now getting reported for every thing


That’s why he needs the dud battery he had every intention of going home until his battery died.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Hey, my sprinter was the most reliable thing I've ever had. But it was 1996 vintage....


Bet the bodywork wasn’t


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2020)

I wouldn't think twice about visiting, but I guess a lot depends on what part of the country your parents live. 

But then I wouldn't be asking for this type of advice on here,


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

Be a shame if you became poorly and were unable to drive home. 

Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Be a shame if you became poorly and were unable to drive home.
> 
> Hope you feel better in the morning.


I think feeling ill is a bit dubious as they might cart you off to get tested I’d stick with the dud battery


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I wouldn't think twice about visiting, but I guess a lot depends on what part of the country your parents live.
> 
> But then I wouldn't be asking for this type of advice on here,




Two weeks ago, neither would I but I think people are getting bullshit fatigue and pished off that the rules are not applying to all.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2020)

And don't forget the 60 mile drive to test your eyes before heading home.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I think feeling ill is a bit dubious as they might cart you off to get tested I’d stick with the dud battery



Test the battery?


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Test the battery?


As I said in my earlier post take a dud one with him and swap as soon as he arrives just in case they test it .i like you would not think of this a few weeks back but it has all gone tits up now and we are wildcampers we bend the rules most of the time.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> I would really like to visit my elderly parents who live 300 + Miles away
> I understand that I cannot stay overnight at their home but I see nothing wrong in myself and my partner driving our van to theirs and staying in the Van
> This is as isolatory as us staying at Home and then visiting with my Parents and My Sister who also live close and meeting them in their respective gardens.
> Has anyone done anything like this ?
> TIA



I can fully understand you wanting to visit your elderly parents and you statimg staying in the van being as isolatory as staying at home but at the end of the day it’s not allowed.
Its no different to me driving up to Teesdale for a nights wilding imho.
Dont do it, apart from being against the rules it gives the anti motorhome fraternity more ammunition against us.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 10, 2020)

Go for it. Yolo! I visited my parents who stay 30miles away and were only allowed to travel 5miles. As others have said I wouldn’t have done if it wasn’t for Cummings attitude. It was well worth it and didn’t realise how much it would lift all our spirits. We did stay socially distant and no hugs.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

You are an adult and as such capable of taking responsibility for your own actions. DO NOT ask advice on forums or social media for anything like this. Make your own mind up then follow your decision. DO NOT post it 

Enjoy the visit


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Two weeks ago, neither would I but I think people are getting bullshit fatigue and pished off that the rules are not applying to all.



Don't take advice from pished off people, it's hardly likely to be well thought out.


----------



## suneye (Jun 10, 2020)

just wear this


----------



## RAW (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the comments...
Some of which made me smile 
Sprinter has done 180,000 miles and seems alright so far


----------



## RAW (Jun 10, 2020)

There's probably some retired Police Folk on here HA HA


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Bet the bodywork wasn’t



It was sprayed when converted, so wasn't bad at all.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2020)

You are in a camper.
Not the most unobtrusive vehicle.
You are likely to be "challenged"

What is the song likely to be
The Glasgow Gallivant
The Cardiff Caper
The Suffolk Safari
The Exeter Expedition
Over to others ...


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> Hey, thanks for the comments...
> Some of which made me smile
> Sprinter has done 180,000 miles and seems alright so far


Dave is just jealous I think, my sprinter is fine


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 10, 2020)

I would go for it ...as you are staying in your van you can still be careful.
I am desperate to see my mum, she lives 250 miles away .... this whole thing has made her so fearful she insist that I keep away at least until July/ August .... 
I did take lock down seriously like everyone else but then I thought the heartbreak of keeping away from my grandson would kill me before corona did.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> You are an adult and as such capable of taking responsibility for your own actions. DO NOT ask advice on forums or social media for anything like this. Make your own mind up then follow your decision. DO NOT post it
> 
> Enjoy the visit


Why the capitals are you shouting at the poor guy and sometimes people need the advice of others it if you read his post he was not asking for advice he asked if anyone else had done this so stop shouting at the poor guy that just wants to visit his parents naughty Nabsim


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Why the capitals are you shouting at the poor guy and sometimes people need the advice of others it if you read his post he was not asking for advice he asked if anyone else had done this so stop shouting at the poor guy that just wants to visit his parents naughty Nabsim


I was stressing the point for anyone reading it Annie


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I was stressing the point for anyone reading it Annie


Stressing shouting I had you down as the mild mannered fence sitter  I was joking I forgot my emoji


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 10, 2020)

I knew you were joking, as much of what type is


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

Well Mr Raw you get gone to your parents because I’m more convinced that lockdown is failing ive just had a knock on my door 2 door to door salesmen stood there I of course stayed well back as they had no face masks and I think were expecting to come in to fill out their clipboard they just wanted 5 minutes of my time because I am eligible to a free government funded boiler and could they ask a few questions so I said can I ask one first yes was the reply so I asked if they had heard about a pandemic sweeping the country and lockdown, they replied with yes but if you are claiming any benefits you can get at this point I interrupted and politely told them to do one as only a northerner could


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2020)

I guess the Foreign Office was involved with your reply !


----------



## runnach (Jun 10, 2020)

I wouldn’t hesitate, I would hope you are sensible enough to appraise the situation.

I wouldn’t post what you do here for there are one or two hypocritical twats who would badger on the fact technically broke the rules.

Go with what you feel is right


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 10, 2020)

I would go for it too.

As far as the actual travel goes, that as i understand it is within the rules.

It's the staying overnight in the van that breaks the rules, but if it is for one night and done discreetly, who is to know. As has already been mentioned there is the risk of being dobbed in by nosy neighbours (is your parent's property overlooked?). And there are the various orchestrated mitigations possible.

On a personal note It's funny mind, a while back I got thoroughly lambasted for taking a short drive around Westray. Now people are driving hundreds of miles but I still can't get off the island (unless I take a hammer to my son's other foot   ).


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2020)

channa said:


> I wouldn’t hesitate, I would hope you are sensible enough to appraise the situation.
> 
> I wouldn’t post what you do here for there are one or two hypocritical twats who would badger on the fact technically broke the rules.
> 
> Go with what you feel is right


Yes sometimes too much information can backfire !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2020)

runnach said:


> And if challenged why you have the awning out, just say you are sheltering from the virus


Out in the fresh air minimises transmission anyway !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2020)

Nida likes Spec Spenders aka retail therapy.
I go for Beer Therapy


----------



## izwozral (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like most peoples attitudes have changed over the weeks regarding staying out. Is it the Cummings effect I wonder, or something else?


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> Intention is to be in our Van to sleep as it is so far from where we live


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

There is no legal law to stop you doing so as its all been a scam and bollo-ks from day one,if its safe go.


----------



## colinm (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> I would really like to visit my elderly parents who live 300 + Miles away
> I understand that I cannot stay overnight at their home but I see nothing wrong in myself and my partner driving our van to theirs and staying in the Van
> This is as isolatory as us staying at Home and then visiting with my Parents and My Sister who also live close and meeting them in their respective gardens.
> Has anyone done anything like this ?
> TIA



You appear to be seeking members to endorse your breaking of the law, there are many laws in the UK which could be broken without endangering anyone, maybe I'd like to carry a handgun or flick knife for self defence, where's the harm, or maybe I could exceed the speed limit where I think it's safe to do so, the list goes on.
The 'rules' around lockdown are likely to be eased in a few weeks time, is it so urgent you visit your parents in the meantime?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

colinmd said:


> You appear to be seeking members to endorse your breaking of the law, there are many laws in the UK which could be broken without endangering anyone, maybe I'd like to carry a handgun or flick knife for self defence, where's the harm, or maybe I could exceed the speed limit where I think it's safe to do so, the list goes on.
> The 'rules' around lockdown are likely to be eased in a few weeks time, is it so urgent you visit your parents in the meantime?


Fact is it has been proven that the rules are not legal but just a recomendation as the papers were not set up correctly.


----------



## runnach (Jun 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Fact is it has been proven that the rules are not legal but just a recomendation as the papers were not set up correctly.


Legal or not legal the government have been so inconsistent in their advice and behaviour safest bet is do What you need to do


----------



## colinm (Jun 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> There is no legal law to stop you doing so as its all been a scam and bollo-ks from day one,if its safe go.



In England 200 prosecutions  where reviewed and the majority found to be legal.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Fact is it has been proven that the rules are not legal but just a recomendation as the papers were not set up correctly.



Have you heard that from a reliable source, it seems very clear here.


----------



## witzend (Jun 10, 2020)

Reading all these posts the only question I have is if your parents and family really matter so much to you Why take the risk of carrying the virus to them. Some would say your just using them for a excuse for a Jolly


----------



## r4dent (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes get out there and give more ammunition to the anti MoHo brigade.  While you are there don't forget to dump your rubbish on the street, and empty the toilet in the gutter!

Have you even heard of the "R" number.

Don't be selfish and put the lives of others at risk. 

Stay home and keep everyone save.  

How will you feel if you do infect your parents? 

Or course, if you are an MP or an advisor please disregard the above.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 10, 2020)

It must be said, if it is not legal for all then it is not legal for the OP. We all have reasons why we would like to travel, & I'm sure we all think our reasons are a good argument to bend the rules. Basically you are going to do the same thing (visit parents) that Mr Cummings was pilloried for doing.
Just wondering why the same people that called for him to be sacked are seemingly ready to turn a blind eye to the OP.....


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

channa said:


> I wouldn’t hesitate, I would hope you are sensible enough to appraise the situation.
> 
> I wouldn’t post what you do here for there are one or two hypocritical twats who would badger on the fact technically broke the rules.
> 
> Go with what you feel is right


Nothing we can’t handle Andrew


----------



## maingate (Jun 10, 2020)

All this talk of legality and I have just been informed by my B-in-L that he will be attending a weekend Rally with his vintage Commercial vehicles in 2 weeks time. If it is allowed then a trip to see family is trivial in comparison with just one vehicle travelling to see family.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> It must be said, if it is not legal for all then it is not legal for the OP. We all have reasons why we would like to travel, & I'm sure we all think our reasons are a good argument to bend the rules. Basically you are going to do the same thing (visit parents) that Mr Cummings was pilloried for doing.
> Just wondering why the same people that called for him to be sacked are seemingly ready to turn a blind eye to the OP.....


He did it before you were allowed out you could not travel at all then and I believe he traveled while him and his wife supposedly had CV so nothing like what Cummings did and Raw is allowed to travel to his parents the only rule he will be breaking is not coming home but if your too tired to drive or your battery is flat he is taking the only course of action he can.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> I would go for it too.
> 
> As far as the actual travel goes, that as i understand it is within the rules.
> 
> ...


Just tell your son he’s taking one for the team


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

maingate said:


> All this talk of legality and I have just been informed by my B-in-L that he will be attending a weekend Rally with his vintage Commercial vehicles in 2 weeks time. If it is allowed then a trip to see family is trivial in comparison with just one vehicle travelling to see family.



Only gatherings of up to 6 people are permitted in England at present, so unless it's a very small rally it is illegal.
With the R number very close to or possibly even above 1 in some areas it will only take a few to disregard the law for a second wave to hit, killing many and devastating the economy. Personally I find it sad that a few people are prepared to risk many others to satisfy their personal wants.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> He did it before you were allowed out you could not travel at all then and I believe he traveled while him and his wife supposedly had CV so nothing like what Cummings did and Raw is allowed to travel to his parents the only rule he will be breaking is not coming home but if your too tired to drive or your battery is flat he is taking the only course of action he can.


But the law still states no overnight stopouts. I'm just pointing out, if the law applies to one it should apply to all. If the rule is no staying out, that's how it should be for everyone.
Nothing to do with me, I don't judge anyone, I'm just saying only recently everyone here was saying the law should be stuck to, now the same people are making allowances for a fellow member. 
No doubt next time we see a news feed about somebody flouting the regs, the miscreant will get a good tongue lashing....


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> But the law still states no overnight stopouts. I'm just pointing out, if the law applies to one it should apply to all. If the rule is no staying out, that's how it should be for everyone.
> Nothing to do with me, I don't judge anyone, I'm just saying only recently everyone here was saying the law should be stuck to, now the same people are making allowances for a fellow member.
> No doubt next time we see a news feed about somebody flouting the regs, the miscreant will get a good tongue lashing....


Well he got Away with it so the rules are bendable .


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 10, 2020)

Raw I’m willing you on I feel like an inmate in the film the great escape and your my Steve McQueen get over that fence and gooooooo.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Coronavirus: Single people can stay the night with loved ones, PM says
					

The PM says people living alone in England can form a "bubble" with one other household from Saturday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## maingate (Jun 10, 2020)

2cv said:


> Only gatherings of up to 6 people are permitted in England at present, so unless it's a very small rally it is illegal.
> With the R number very close to or possibly even above 1 in some areas it will only take a few to disregard the law for a second wave to hit, killing many and devastating the economy. Personally I find it sad that a few people are prepared to risk many others to satisfy their personal wants.



These Rallies are usually large, with Steam Engines at many of them, so it is organised





2cv said:


> Only gatherings of up to 6 people are permitted in England at present, so unless it's a very small rally it is illegal.
> With the R number very close to or possibly even above 1 in some areas it will only take a few to disregard the law for a second wave to hit, killing many and devastating the economy. Personally I find it sad that a few people are prepared to risk many others to satisfy their personal wants.



No, that cannot be right. What about the thousands of people holding Rallies all over the UK (including Scotland naturally). Some of them travelled great distances to the London rally and must have stayed overnight.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Are you single if so problem solved  article on bubbles above


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> Coronavirus: Single people can stay the night with loved ones, PM says
> 
> 
> The PM says people living alone in England can form a "bubble" with one other household from Saturday.
> ...


not if that person is shielding tho......
so some of us have to still soldier on.............


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jun 10, 2020)

RAW said:


> I would really like to visit my elderly parents who live 300 + Miles away
> I understand that I cannot stay overnight at their home but I see nothing wrong in myself and my partner driving our van to theirs and staying in the Van
> This is as isolatory as us staying at Home and then visiting with my Parents and My Sister who also live close and meeting them in their respective gardens.
> Has anyone done anything like this ?
> TIA


just do it.. the "lockdown" has broken down anyway .. its disappeared as fast as the flu bug has disappeared like all flu bugs.. go and see your parents.. stay overnight in your van.. forget the "lockdown" crap


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jun 10, 2020)

maingate said:


> These Rallies are usually large, with Steam Engines at many of them, so it is organised
> 
> No, that cannot be right. What about the thousands of people holding Rallies all over the UK (including Scotland naturally). Some of them travelled great distances to the London rally and must have stayed overnight.


But apparently they don't matter and are above the law and immune from any virus it would seem.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 10, 2020)

You don't say where you and your parents live. The rules regarding travel are different in different parts of the UK. It is my understanding that the police in Wales, for example, are particularly hot as regards long-distance travel, so if Wales forms part of your proposed itinerary, forget it..
As regards overnighting, that is clearly a contravention of the rules; not sure whether the police would come down harder on someone who overnighted away from home or someone who tried driving an extra 300 miles in a day when clearly tired.


----------



## colinm (Jun 10, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> just do it.. the "lockdown" has broken down anyway .. its disappeared as fast as the flu bug has disappeared like all flu bugs.. go and see your parents.. stay overnight in your van.. forget the "lockdown" crap



I'll keep this civil, the 'flu bug' hasen't disappeared and isn't likely to for a long time, maybe you think 'only' 200+ per day  dying is inconsequencial?


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

maingate said:


> These Rallies are usually large, with Steam Engines at many of them, so it is organised
> 
> No, that cannot be right. What about the thousands of people holding Rallies all over the UK (including Scotland naturally). Some of them travelled great distances to the London rally and must have stayed overnight.



The BLM rallies were illegal gatherings. Link


----------



## maingate (Jun 10, 2020)

2cv said:


> The BLM rallies were illegal gatherings. Link



Yes, I realise that.

My B-in-L is the last one that would break the Law so I can only assume that permission has been granted for this Rally somehow. It was my Wife who spoke to him and she cannot remember where this Rally is (I presume not Scotland).


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

maingate said:


> Yes, I realise that.
> 
> My B-in-L is the last one that would break the Law so I can only assume that permission has been granted for this Rally somehow. It was my Wife who spoke to him and she cannot remember where this Rally is (I presume not Scotland).



There was one planned for this weekend,but postponed till August. We attend several car rallies each year, but all cancelled for now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

colinmd said:


> In England 200 prosecutions  where reviewed and the majority found to be legal.


Think some forces had to return monies


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> He did it before you were allowed out you could not travel at all then and I believe he traveled while him and his wife supposedly had CV so nothing like what Cummings did and Raw is allowed to travel to his parents the only rule he will be breaking is not coming home but if your too tired to drive or your battery is flat he is taking the only course of action he can.


And was he finned,NO


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> But the law still states no overnight stopouts. I'm just pointing out, if the law applies to one it should apply to all. If the rule is no staying out, that's how it should be for everyone.
> Nothing to do with me, I don't judge anyone, I'm just saying only recently everyone here was saying the law should be stuck to, now the same people are making allowances for a fellow member.
> No doubt next time we see a news feed about somebody flouting the regs, the miscreant will get a good tongue lashing....


Its not a law but a recomendation,folks are running round here in cars and big meets for young ones in tesco type car parks,and the police cannot do a thing,im have been told by many that im daft closeing down and being a good boy never mind the law,all makes sense to me.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> *Its not a law but a recomendation*,folks are running round here in cars and big meets for young ones in tesco type car parks,and the police cannot do a thing,im have been told by many that im daft closeing down and being a good boy never mind the law,all makes sense to me.



In post #54 I linked to the relevant law for England, Here it is for NI.


----------



## RAW (Jun 10, 2020)

Well the thread has certainly had a lot of attention and input.
As a technical aside it is hard for me to read as there are no page numbers to go between pages of comments, don't know if anyone else has similar problem ?
I have to go /page-3 etc in broswer navigation bar to get to the page and read all the comments (@Geeky Philip )

I won't reply to everyone in turn but some comments have made me smile and some have made me sad.
As far as Covid and having the Virus is concerned, I am in a very low risk area for Covid. I know no-one who has had the Virus. Both my Parents are elderly and have home help so it's just as likely they could contract the Virus from their home help as it would be from me if I were to travel there and just meet them in the garden with Social Distancing. My Sister works for the NHS and lives nearer to my Parents <20 miles as opposed to my >300 miles
My Sister sees them regularly and is in the know on Covid

Lastly Van is quite stealth really aside from the Dopey old TV Aerial on top which I will take down at some point


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2020)

2cv said:


> In post #54 I linked to the relevant law for England, Here it is for NI.


Says guidence which is dif than must obay,many here dont give a hoot and last week police were called to a co down beach where they got a kicking and left.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Its not a law but a recomendation,folks are running round here in cars and big meets for young ones in tesco type car parks,and the police cannot do a thing,im have been told by many that im daft closeing down and being a good boy never mind the law,all makes sense to me.


If its not a law, & only a recommendation, how come people are being fined?....


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Blimey I'm really shocked... I for one have taken this all very seriously as have my family and like many others have spent days upon days weeks upon weeks  
staring at the walls and looking at the news in absolute fear. 

I then realized very early on that we are all individuals with own needs and ways to get through these very difficult times.  We had to make our own rules up for ourselves and our families as long as we followed the "guidelines" of lockdown. I cast no judgements on people who decided to do what they felt was right for them and their family as long as it remained within the "guidelines" .. we all had/have to get through it any which way we knew how. 

My son lives with us, the first six weeks the rules were so unclear about how he would get to see his little boy who stays here at our home two / three times a week ... my son and his ex wife were prepared to move in together as they are very good friends .. however they quickly realized this could put added strain on there relationship and cause emotional and confusing repercussions for our grandson. 
So they then decided to keep apart  completely this meant no physical, v contact visits at all for six long weeks. 
My husband was a key worker and we all felt it was unsafe to allow our little grandson into our home. This was utterly devestating to us all particularly our grandson who has a consistent and close relationship with his daddy. I was on the brink of being a total wreck at not being able to see him even though in retrospect our house was his second home. 
After six long and difficult weeks we sought advice and realized the two households would so call merge into one. This was ok for children with separated parents .... was it ideal ? Not really but what else could be done ... above all it was my grandsons emotional wellbeing that was our top priority. Thankfully my husband works away so he had much less interaction with my grandson and if I could of lived in the van I would of done in a heartbeat.  
We didn't break rules and remained completely within the guidelines.

I respect people and their views Although my tolerance levels have dropped with the preachy ones ... do what's right for yourselves and your beliefs and let others get on with doing what's right for them. 

To the original poster go and enjoy your visit to your parents ... sit in the garden hopefully in the sunshine and catch up and enjoy your stay, bring some laughter and much needed family time


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2020)

Couldn’t agree more Jac well put as I have said Raw is my Steve McQueen I hope he goes on his great escape but as already posted if he lives on his own now with this bubble household they have created he can got to his parents and stay the night, we are currently working out about my sons girlfriend who is from Poland lives in Leeds in a bedsit works at Leeds a Hospital on the children’s ward and as all her family are in Poland Amilia and my son have not seen each other since the beginning of March so trying to work out her coming here now using us as her bubble house/ contact but also social distancing from me .


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

You will all work out a way Annie ... 
I know you have to be extra careful but I'm sure you can make it work. 
As I explained to my mum it's becoming second nature to keep your distance from people but she is still refusing to go out.... 
come July I'm going up there to drag her out whether she likes it or not ... the world needs to move on ... at a pace


----------



## Debroos (Jun 11, 2020)

RAW said:


> Well the thread has certainly had a lot of attention and input.
> As a technical aside it is hard for me to read as there are no page numbers to go between pages of comments, don't know if anyone else has similar problem ?
> I have to go /page-3 etc in broswer navigation bar to get to the page and read all the comments (@Geeky Philip )
> 
> ...



So if you go on your own to see your parents you will be within the law and you can stay overnight with them.


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 11, 2020)

Debroos said:


> So if you go on your own to see your parents you will be within the law and you can stay overnight with them.


My understanding is you can only stay over night if the parent ( or grandparent ) lives on their own. If they are a couple it is not allowed because they have each other for support.


----------



## oppy (Jun 11, 2020)

We haven't seen our granddaughter since mid January until, that is, our son set up a link via the zoom thing a couple of weeks ago, but in the light of this we think that our son can bring her over on Fathers day (it's his weekend to have her). We'll probably be had up for abuse due to the amount of hugs we've been saving up


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 11, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> If its not a law, & only a recommendation, how come people are being fined?....


NOT here,many fines have been returned so im told.


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

oppy said:


> We haven't seen our granddaughter since mid January until, that is, our son set up a link via the zoom thing a couple of weeks ago, but in the light of this we think that our son can bring her over on Fathers day (it's his weekend to have her). We'll probably be had up for abuse due to the amount of hugs we've been saving up


 
That first cuddle from my 3 year old grandson was like no other I don't think he could of sqeezed me any tighter..... I'll never forget it ... five minutes later he was bossing me about again 

Enjoy your Father's Day and get the tissues out


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 12, 2020)

Worst case scenario is your asked to go home or may get a fine. We all know a MH is a self contained unit, travelling back from Spain I have never been so grateful for my home and it’s safety from co-vid19.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 12, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> *Worst case scenario is your asked to go home or may get a fine.* We all know a MH is a self contained unit, travelling back from Spain I have never been so grateful for my home and it’s safety from co-vid19.



Actually the worst case scenario is that by people ignoring the rules a second wave is triggered. It is feared that the recent illegal demonstrations may be seeding this. The deaths would again rise and the economy be hit even harder. Lockdown rules would need to be reimposed meaning longer separation from family. It’s already happened elsewhere, Iran for example.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 12, 2020)

2cv said:


> Actually the worst case scenario is that by people ignoring the rules a second wave is triggered. It is feared that the recent illegal demonstrations may be seeding this. The deaths would again rise and the economy be hit even harder. Lockdown rules would need to be reimposed meaning longer separation from family. It’s already happened elsewhere, Iran for example.


I don’t think they intend to riot just visit family safely and social distancing in a more than safe environment for a overnight stay. Surely common sense prevails !!!


----------



## 2cv (Jun 12, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> I don’t think they intend to riot just visit family safely and social distancing in a more than safe environment for a overnight stay. Surely common sense prevails !!!



Beating the virus requires everyone to play their part. The sad situation in Iran is due in large part to individuals choosing to ignore their rules. On an individual basis risk is low, but if people choose to do their own thing then overall there may well be a second wave. It’s a matter of doing whats best for all rather than the individual. Mr. Cummings actions certainly didn’t help peoples attitudes.


----------



## kensowerby (Jun 12, 2020)

It's OK officer I am applying  the same rules for myself as applied to Mr Cummins, Boris said so


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 12, 2020)

2cv said:


> Actually the worst case scenario is that by people ignoring the rules a second wave is triggered. It is feared that the recent illegal demonstrations may be seeding this. The deaths would again rise and the economy be hit even harder. Lockdown rules would need to be reimposed meaning longer separation from family. It’s already happened elsewhere, Iran for example.


I don’t think the recent mass gatherings and the scenario that the OP proposed are really comparable in terms of contagion, in terms of the law it is illegal so the only proper answer to the question is don’t do it.

I know, this is contrary to my earlier post, but this is the right answer.

But, to put both replies in context - “the road I’m on is empty, the driving conditions are perfect. Is it okay for me to exceed the speed limit?”.

Of course it’s not, but I’m sure we’ve all done it!

Phill


----------



## 2cv (Jun 12, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> I don’t think the recent mass gatherings and the scenario that the OP proposed are really comparable in terms of contagion.



I would certainly agree that the risk in what is proposed is less than that of a mass gathering. However the principle remains that individuals should adhere to the rules in order to avoid the awful possibility of a second wave. Just doing your own thing may be nice for an individual but if many took that line it could lead to awful consequences for many.
Is it worth this risk?


----------



## linkshouse (Jun 12, 2020)

2cv said:


> I would certainly agree that the risk in what is proposed is less than that of a mass gathering. However the principle remains that individuals should adhere to the rules in order to avoid the awful possibility of a second wave. Just doing your own thing may be nice for an individual but if many took that line it could lead to awful consequences for many.
> Is it worth this risk?
> 
> View attachment 83218


I should mention that I edited my original post whilst 2cv was posting this reply.

Phill


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 12, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> My understanding is you can only stay over night if the parent ( or grandparent ) lives on their own. If they are a couple it is not allowed because they have each other for support.


Yes, one half of the 'bubble' has to live alone or at least be the only adult in a household... ie, a single parent with children could bubble with both parents or a widowed parent could stay with their son or daughter's family.


----------



## korky (Jun 12, 2020)

I live in an end terrace of 3 houses. Woman lives with her husband at the other end. She works in a care home and he is in auto industry and still working. About 3 weeks into lock down after an almighty screaming match she went to live with her daughter and child for about 10 days. Since then the daughter and child have been regular visitors to the house.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 12, 2020)

I debated whether to post this especially as I am new round here but.......my mother in law came up here to Todmorden from Cambridge yesterday to stay for a few days. My wife and her are close and she was really missing her grandchild (coming up 2yrs old), I have watched social distancing start to disintegrate and after discussion we decided that shopping at lidl was more risky than her coming up. If anyone states that it is irresponsible and selfish I can't disagree


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 13, 2020)

maybe rules will enhance next weekend to include family to family bubble........irrespective of whether one is a single person or lone parent.etc.... hmmm


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 13, 2020)

My neighbours, man & wife both in their mid sixties left Teesside Thursday morning to visit and stay over at sons in London.
He has basically ignored the rules from day 1 but as he has never followed the rules regarding using his mobile phone hand held for years whilst driving im not surprised.
He still works, driving hazardous chemical tankers etc. Knowing him he will probs use his mobile whilst driving his hgv !


----------



## 2cv (Jun 13, 2020)

I think that those breaking the rules should review what the consequences of a second wave could be.


----------



## PeteT (Jun 14, 2020)

Not sure i agree with being out    Its illegal   And we all want to do this   If we ALL starting travelling around it would be a big problem   Seems a bit selfish and others have sacrificed a lot more


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 14, 2020)

This being the first weekend of the bubble and the first chance for courting (sorry I'm old school)couples to get together. I understand that sales of underwear and bedwear are increasing. I'm sure I heard the deafening sound of bed springs creaking through the night, and they weren't mine.


----------



## dhall26 (Jun 14, 2020)

We have just taken the Ma in law home 125 miles after her staying with us for 11 weeks (she has dementia and diabetes) and have slept in the road outside for the last 2 nights so that we could keep an eye on her. Seems to be an OK thing to do to us.


----------



## Deleted member 40473 (Jun 14, 2020)

It doesn't matter where you stay, not returning to your main residence overnight is, at the moment, breaking the rules, unless you are from a single adult household. But there are people breaking the rules but applying common sense and people sticking to the rules but still putting themselves and others at risk!


----------

